
Ask HN: What's your favorite RSS reader? - tnorthcutt
I&#x27;m open to paid or free. I know of Feedly and haven&#x27;t been crazy about it; wondering if there&#x27;s something better to check out.
======
sjs382
When Google Reader got shipped off to the farm upstate, I switched to Feedly
briefly, but wasn't very happy with the web client.

Once I found Feedbin though, It's integrated seamlessly into my daily routine,
becoming something that I use _all day_ but _almost never_ think about. I
consider that the greatest praise I can bestow upon software. It's been worth
every penny to me.

(FWIW, I use "Press" reader on Android, which syncs with Feedly, Feedbin and
other services, too).

------
ducatdusk
I like NewsBlur. The site training system is very effective at filtering out
stuff that I don’t want to see and it has reasonable mobile apps for both
android and iOS.

It’s probably one of the more expensive of the hosted options though.

------
guybedo
I've been a happy Feedly user since GoogleReader shutdown, and i've recently
built Aktu: [http://aktu.io](http://aktu.io)

It already has some nice features, and many more to come :-) \- Rss feeds \-
news aggregation from thousands of feeds (like Google news) \- content
categorization \- entity extraction \- personal dashboard / master feed for
all your rss feeds etc...

------
tedmiston
ReadKit [1] for macOS is still pretty nice. You can pull in feeds from Feedly,
Feedbin, etc and also send articles to a read later app like Instapaper or
Pocket. I prefer the native app approach over a web app for this use case.
It's also a one-time purchase. Reeder [2] is pretty similar as well.

[1]: [https://readkitapp.com](https://readkitapp.com)

[2]: [http://reederapp.com/mac/](http://reederapp.com/mac/)

------
acemarke
BazQux Reader: [https://bazqux.com](https://bazqux.com) .

$20/year, and absolutely worth it. It just works.

~~~
tnorthcutt
That looks appealing; my only hesitation is the sign up methods are
Google/FB/Twitter (or OpenID, which I honestly don't know how to use. Is it a
pain?)

------
Kevin_S
I like Feedly, been using for like a year.

Only thing I really want at this point is to be able to filter out for certain
keywords, but it's a pro feature. Does a different app offer this for free?

------
StapleHorse
I use [https://www.inoreader.com/](https://www.inoreader.com/)

The UI is kind of similar to google reader.

------
andymurd
I like theoldreader.com. It's very similar to Google Reader and worth every
cent of its annual fee for premium access ($25 IIRC).

------
clircle
I like to use Thunderbird for reading RSS. It makes sense to me to have RSS in
my usual email program.

~~~
ducatdusk
Thunderbird works really well as an RSS reader. It's only because I read my
feeds on multiple devices that I use a hosted service.

------
guilhas
[https://quiterss.org/](https://quiterss.org/)

